# venting exhaust fans help!



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 18, 2006)

What is the right way to vent an exhaust fan from a 1000w grow light?  I've read that you should vent it into your basement to foil thermo imaging.  But if i did it that way i would have to cut holes down two stories, and it doesnt seem practical.  I guess if this is the only way to go security wise i don't have a choice.  Also is it safe to run a 1000w light in a g.r thats (6'x27'x9')  it seems like it's gonna melt the walls (lol) which are right beside my reflector on two sides.  Thanks.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok, i guess no-one is gonna add to this one.  I've moved my g.r anyway so it's not really an issue anymore.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

The cost of thermal imaging is insane.. My understanding is that you can't use a thermal imager without a warrent. Of course, I'm sure they can do whatever they want. I vent mine out a hollowed out airconditioner. I live on the second floor though.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 21, 2006)

Do regular air conditioners exhaust hot air?  Thanks good idea.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes.. they do vent hot air, just not air that smells like weed .. lol....


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks


----------

